# What Exactly Is Chamber Music?



## The Angel of Music

In about 1 month I join a new high school. I auditioned for the best choir at the school, "The Chamber Choir," and I made it in right after I auditioned(they usually make you wait 1 week lol). I have a problem though...I do not believe I know what a chamber choir is....or chamber music???


----------



## Maestro Murphy

Chamber music consists of a small ensemble. (i.e. sring quartet) It is called "chamber" music, because it is played by a small group of musicians who can fit in, and play the music in a chamber, or room. So chamber choir is just a small choir.


----------



## Thomas

I would think that if yr in chamber choir, u must have terrific pitching, and can sing acapella. To me, chamber choir seems to sing alot of Baroque works.???


----------



## Daniel

A needed question whether baroque music was played only in little groups... Usually there is today the opinion yes, but in time of Vivaldi there should have been concerts with more than 60 string players... Can you imagine THAT big gang?


----------



## 009

> *Vivaldi there should have been concerts with more than 60 string players... Can you imagine THAT big gang?*


Talking about the no. of string players during vivaldi's time-Did u see their seating during that time?It looks plain silly to me. They sit in vertical blocks, esp. when playing in courts. :mellow:


----------



## Maestro Murphy

Yes, I have seen pictures of the Ospedale della Pietà where Vivaldi was employed for most of his life. Ah, here it is:

http://www.baroquemusic.org/bqxvivaldiosp.html


----------



## Nox

...very interesting! I'd love to go back in time and sit in on one of those concerts!...


----------



## Daniel

Maybe there are some "authentic" concerts somewhere... Would be fun.


----------



## 009

> *Maybe there are some "authentic" concerts somewhere.... would be fun*


I remembered seeing these 'authentic' concert salons in Saltzburg.
Saltzburg is a remarkable place. Their devotion to music has pretty much become life itself.
A must do in Saltzburg-Take part in their ballroom dancing.
Look at their balls, what are they wearing? Periodical costumes. :blink: 
And what are they dancing to? Bach's Suites. :blink: 
It's really amazing.  
Hey Daniel, Yr pretty near to Austria, right? B) U can just cross over during the weekend.


----------



## Daniel

Oh yes, i was several times in Salzburg: A lovely place and scenery around and great cultural atmosphere and offerings. Maybe i plan to study composition there, i would feel familiar


----------



## The Angel of Music

Alright, thanks everyone, I think I got a good idea about what Chamber Music is!


----------



## Thomas

> *Oh yes, i was several times in Salzburg: A lovely place, wonderful scenery around and great cultural atmosphere and offerings. Maybe i plan to study composition there, i would feel familiar*


How I admire u Daniel, :wub:
Whatever u do we can only ponder.


----------



## Daniel

Thank you very much


----------



## soul_syringe

"chamber" comes from the italian word "camerata" or small room where music is played for aristocrats by a small group of musicians (usually quartets or group of four). thus, to this day, chamber music means music or works played commonly by four instruments (usually, most common are string quartets): cello, viola and two violins.


----------

